# A Halloween twist on an old debate.



## JBrainard (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, to add an extra dimension to the age old debate:
Who would win: Ninja's vs. undead pirates?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> OK, to add an extra dimension to the age old debate:
> Who would win: Ninja's vs. undead pirates?


Isn't there a movie already about this??


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Isn't there a movie already about this??


 
I did a quick web search and found a low budget film about zombies vs. ninjas, but no pirates.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 29, 2008)

I think he's talking about Pirates of the Carribean, undead pirates, but no ninjas in that movie. I'll go with undead pirates being the victors.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 29, 2008)

Undead pirates vs. Werewolf ninjas



Peace,
Erik


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 29, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> Undead pirates vs. Werewolf ninjas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good idea! Then if an udead pirate bit a werewolf ninja you would end up with an undead werewolf ninja!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 29, 2008)

Throw in some monkeys and robots and we've got ourselves a winner.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2008)

Zombies vs. undead PMSing bridesmaids.  Now that thur's a fight! :lol2:


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 29, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Zombies vs. undead PMSing bridesmaids.  Now that thur's a fight! :lol2:



What's the point in PMSing if the person is undead? It's not like there's undead babies crawling around.... Or are there??


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 29, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> It's not like there's undead babies crawling around.... Or are there??


 
Of course there are! Haven't you seen "Dead Alive?"


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 29, 2008)

Or the remake of_  Dawn of the Dead..._

Zombies...they're everywhere...

Man, now I've got the urge to go play _Dead rising_


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 29, 2008)

I kick *** for the Lord! ....LOL 

You'd have to vote for the undead pirates because the have the advantage of not being able to be killed!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, but they generally tend to be slow and prone to dismemberment.  Ninja's are good at flipping out and cuttin' things up with their Ginsu blades (tin cans, shoes tomatoes, the undead...)

"In Japan...the hand can be used as a knife!  but not on a Zombie..."  Hiyaaa!   "Uurrrghh..."


----------

